# Spotted : Like new - '86 300ZX, 60k. km.



## FanZ (Aug 16, 2020)

Visiting a buddy. In his garage, an '86 300ZX 2+2 , 5spd.,w/60k. original kms., original everything (even the tires) . Looks like a new car inside and out. Not driven in the rain, never seen snow. Only driven occasionally. Everything works, A/C, all power options. Needs nothing except a new owner who's got the time to drive/show it. He's ready to move on. Any interest out there? I'll pass on the info.


----------



## tran2tran (Oct 8, 2020)

FanZ said:


> Visiting a buddy. In his garage, an '86 300ZX 2+2 , 5spd.,w/60k. original kms., original everything (even the tires) . Looks like a new car inside and out. Not driven in the rain, never seen snow. Only driven occasionally. Everything works, A/C, all power options. Needs nothing except a new owner who's got the time to drive/show it. He's ready to move on. Any interest out there? I'll pass on the info.


Interested?Where is the car locate?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FanZ (Aug 16, 2020)

The car is located about 20 minutes west of Ottawa, in the Stittsville/Carp area.


----------



## tran2tran (Oct 8, 2020)

What’s he looking for ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FanZ (Aug 16, 2020)

I believe he's looking in the mid-teens, Canadian $. If you're in the U.S. that's about $11,400.


----------



## tran2tran (Oct 8, 2020)

tran2tran said:


> What’s he looking for ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any more info on this? Pictures and contact info?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FanZ (Aug 16, 2020)

OK, so the owner's name is Bob. He's an Auto Wholesaler who bought this car about 15 years ago for his personal collection. I believe he has photos, including the underside chassis shots. Anyway, you guys can figure it out. His phone is 613-799-4466. It's a really clean car, just needs someone who's got the time to enjoy it. Good luck.


----------



## tran2tran (Oct 8, 2020)

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

